# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  C'eshte dhimbja?

## adidu

Per dhimbjen te gjithe kane thurur vargje,
                            Te gjithe kane qare,
                             Te gjithe kane ngelur pa gjume,
		    Te gjithe kane ngelur pa ngrene.

Nga dhimbja te gjithe kane bere ate qe nuk duhet,
                            Te gjithe jane  jane ndjere te semure,
                            Te gjithe vdesin pak nga pak.

E dhimbjes eshte jeta jone dhe jeta qe japim,
                            Eshte edhe lumturia
                            Eshte edhe lindja,
                            Eshte edhe vdekja.

E megjithate ne nuk jemi te dhimbjes,
                            Per dhimbjen,
                            Nga dhimbja,
                            E dhimbjes.

Ne jemi vete dhimbja,
                            Dhe dhimbja eshte e Zotit.

----------


## [Perla]

TI nuk e di cdo te thote per kete shpirtin tim cdo dite e kesaj jete qe prane meje s'je.Dikur e lumtur ne krahet e tu isha sa nuk kisha nevoje per asgje tjeter qe nuk ishe ti. 

Jeta ime ....

vec kete peshperis,keshtu te quaja . e them me vete vall a me degjon,a mundesh dot vall te me kesh lene te jetoj ate jete qe pa ty eshte bosh.Cfare ti them une zemres sime kur kerkon dashuri dhe vec dashurine tende,c'ti them une shpirtit qe ngrysur nga marazi. qe te kerkon vec ty ... Te shof ne cdo cep te shtepise sone strofull dashurie,ishte e jona po tani kujt i perket ? Mua?
Jo jeta ime ....Ty te fala gjitha dashurine time dhe pa ty e vetme nuk mund te rri.Shpesh jeta eshte e padrejte ... per te qene dashuria ime u ktheve nga vdekia , dole kunder gjithckaje dhe me bere te kuptoj si me deshe me shume sesa veten tende,kjo nuk eshte ndjenje egoiste sepse sic une isha jeta jote .. ti u bere jeta ime... e shkurter !
E perse nuk plas kjo zemra ime kur shef nje pllake te mermerte mbi kryet e tua.Ti nuk ishe per aty , nuk dua te fajesoj per asgje i dashur ... vetem te pyes  mu prgj ... Perse nuk me thirre si gjithmone te isha prane teje ,doren fort te shtrengoja dhe te kuptoje qe ne kete bote po ikje i lumtur dhe qe vec une e di sesi do jetoja pa ty.. vec te isha e qete .... Te jetoja !
Sikur me denove prej se largu ... E sa do kohe te kaloje,cdo dite e me shume dhimbja ime shtohet marazi po i mbyt keto dite te zeza. Per ty do te beja cdo vetem te mundesha... vetem sikur te mundja .... 


Te ndjesh dhimbje ... nje perqafim  bosh,i ftohte,i munguar,i ngrysur .... Atehere kur kerkon vdekien dhe pse e di qe vec per e vujtur do te jetosh .... !!!!

----------


## Çaushi

> TI nuk e di cdo te thote per kete shpirtin tim cdo dite e kesaj jete qe prane meje s'je.Dikur e lumtur ne krahet e tu isha sa nuk kisha nevoje per asgje tjeter qe nuk ishe ti. 
> 
> Jeta ime ....
> 
> vec kete peshperis,keshtu te quaja . e them me vete vall a me degjon,a mundesh dot vall te me kesh lene te jetoj ate jete qe pa ty eshte bosh.Cfare ti them une zemres sime kur kerkon dashuri dhe vec dashurine tende,c'ti them une shpirtit qe ngrysur nga marazi. qe te kerkon vec ty ... Te shof ne cdo cep te shtepise sone strofull dashurie,ishte e jona po tani kujt i perket ? Mua?
> Jo jeta ime ....Ty te fala gjitha dashurine time dhe pa ty e vetme nuk mund te rri.Shpesh jeta eshte e padrejte ... per te qene dashuria ime u ktheve nga vdekia , dole kunder gjithckaje dhe me bere te kuptoj si me deshe me shume sesa veten tende,kjo nuk eshte ndjenje egoiste sepse sic une isha jeta jote .. ti u bere jeta ime... e shkurter !
> E perse nuk plas kjo zemra ime kur shef nje pllake te mermerte mbi kryet e tua.Ti nuk ishe per aty , nuk dua te fajesoj per asgje i dashur ... vetem te pyes  mu prgj ... Perse nuk me thirre si gjithmone te isha prane teje ,doren fort te shtrengoja dhe te kuptoje qe ne kete bote po ikje i lumtur dhe qe vec une e di sesi do jetoja pa ty.. vec te isha e qete .... Te jetoja !
> Sikur me denove prej se largu ... E sa do kohe te kaloje,cdo dite e me shume dhimbja ime shtohet marazi po i mbyt keto dite te zeza. Per ty do te beja cdo vetem te mundesha... vetem sikur te mundja .... 
> 
> ...


 Perla mike!
E marr me mend se nga nje dhembje e tejskajshme qe shpirti yt ka ,ke shkruar kete dhimbje tenden me aq ndjenja ! Te jesh krenare per virtytin e tij dhe per dashurine qe ruan per TE!shpirti i tij u prefte i qete.Shkrimi yt pasqyron shume brendesine tende ndaj Tij!
Shume respekt per dhimbjen tende!
Miqesisht!

----------


## [Perla]

çaushi te gjithe e kemi ndjere dhimbjen ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter ...
Te gjithe e kemi nje luge helmi ne fyt ! Kjo me siper ishte vec nje shkrim per dike qe nuk e ka ndjere ndonjehere dhimbjen e humbjes .... dhe nje rrefim shpirtrash te plagosur per ata qe e kane ndjere ...

Dhimbja _dhimbjes nuk i ngjan !

----------

